

July 22, 1962: Mariner 1 Done In by a Typo (2009) - whalesalad
http://www.wired.com/thisdayintech/2009/07/dayintech_0722/

======
greenyoda
The Wikipedia article they link to is much more informative than this article:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mariner_1#Program_error>

